# Peeing on a human 😡



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

Just wondering if any one a) had their dog pee on a humans leg b) what did they do about it?
Taika is a complete male 11 months old, I took him down to the river, for our fortnightly vizsla play date. There were 10 vizslas all ages, he was the only entire male. First he cocked his leg and wee'ed all over a little dog ( on purpose) I froze apologized instantly put Taika on the lead corrected him walked away. Let him of lead to play again he went straight up to a male cocked his leg ever so high and wee'ed on the man. I wished the earth could of swallowed me up. I was so embarrassed. Apologized and walked off. Any one out there that can help me please?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/09/vizslas-and-marking.html

Taika is MARKING. Think of urban "taggers" with their spray paint. At 11 months old he is figuring out that he is no longer a puppy. He has lost his "puppy license" where he can get away with just about anything and other dogs will let him. Now he has to be a "big dog". 

He is telling the small dog, "You are lower rank than me." The man's leg may have had another dog's smell on it. The smell is what he was "over marking". The leg was just another "post" with scent. 

Just last week as Bailey was defecating, a two year old male Weim came over and marked Bailey's body while he was doing his business. About 5 minutes later Bailey let the two year old know, in no uncertain terms, that he was not "beneath him".

It has happened when hunting also with another male Vizsla a year ago. And again Bailey let the other dog know it wasn't ok.
The other dog's owners thought Bailey was being aggressive. They didn't put the two actions together.

For now watch him and if you see the signs of him sniffing, correct him right then with a "leave it!" Remember be specific. NO is not specific.

Taika may need to get a correction from a higher ranking dog a few times but the main thing is don't let him get bored and don't let you become his "possession" that he has to let others know you are his and he is "a big dog now".

Ah the teenage years! This too will pass. A bored teenager is trouble looking for somewhere to create it. 8)

RBD


----------



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you RBD it is good to know that we are normal !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash only tried it once as a older teen.
Lucky for us he was on lead. NO, and a swift yank sideways meant he never got to make contact. My guess is him landing on his side didn't make him feel like a top dog.
The older gentlemen said "That's why I always own females."

It was close to the same scenario as yours.
We were at a NSTRA trial with probably 50, or more dogs competing. Just a young stud wanting to strut his stuff in front of a group of dogs. Hormones and inexperience takes over. A quick and well timed correction will take the wind out of their sails.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Peeing on a human*

In the past, around the same age Dozer started doing the same thing. He definately peed on a small dog or two, a man's leg at the dog park and then attempted to pee on a young boy that was on the ground next to him. THANK GOODNESS I was watching and prevented that last one. The other involved corrections and apologies. Luckily when he hit a man's leg the guy simply said "that's why I have dog park pants".


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Peeing on a human*

V's R scent driven - sight enters into it - but tires & pants cuffs pick up so much scent - they have 2 mark - correct the P on people - with PIKE - P on all the tires - makes him happy !!!!! notice when you come home - the pup sniffs you 2 C were U have been !!


----------

